
Boeing's Proposed Deep Space Explorer Will Be Our Stepping Stone to Mars - rbanffy
http://gizmodo.com/boeings-proposed-deep-space-explorer-will-be-our-steppi-1794004347
======
VSerge
Boeingtoday unveiled _concepts_ for the deep space gateway and transport
systems _that could help_ etc etc ( as per Boeing's press release on
[http://boeing.mediaroom.com/2017-04-03-Boeing-Unveils-
Deep-S...](http://boeing.mediaroom.com/2017-04-03-Boeing-Unveils-Deep-Space-
Concepts-for-Moon-and-Mars-Exploration#assets_117:20176) ).

It doesn't seem very serious at this point, nor likely to happen in the
timeframe given (2020).

~~~
rbanffy
Access to space is getting cheaper and we have a reasonable experience in
building modules for the ISS that could be composed into different
spacecrafts.

Still, I'd prefer someone threw a small/simple probe with some sort of
electric propulsion (the shortest cyclers need some delta-v before passing by
Earth) on a Earth-Mars cycler orbit

